# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  ForumKeralam Exclusive : Kunchakko Boban talks on latest Hit Movie 'Traffic'

## Lakkooran

*Short Interview with Actor Mr Kunchakko Boban*

'Traffic' enna Cinemayekkurichu.
'Traffic'inu Cinema Pravarthakaril ninnum, prekshaaril ninnum labhikkunna prathikaranamgal.
Malayala Cinemayil undakunna maattangalekkurichu..
Cinema Sangadanakalude thalappathirikkunnavarodulla Afyardhana.
'Udaya' yude banner il ulla chithram.
Puthiya Projects..

*Etc....*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUxrRxFDvQo]YouTube - Kunchakko Boban on Hit Movie 'Traffic' - www.forumkeralam.com[/ame]

----------


## kiran

thanks lakkooran

----------


## Mattoose

lakku annan again rockss ...thaanks lakkuuuu annnaa ...!

----------


## Aromal

lakkooran FK yude tharam

thanks...............

----------


## Balram

thnx lakkoorji..  :cheers:   onnonnara sound thanne lakoorji thaangalude...  :salut:  

 :Yeye:   :Yeye:   :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## Saathan

thankssssssssssssssss

----------


## kevin

thanks a lak..

----------


## praviatfk

thanks lakkooran..  nice..

----------


## MeoW

*thanks bhai.......*

----------


## E Y E M A X

Thanks lakkoo bhai..Muzhuvan kettu..good one..Chackochan nannaayi samsarichu  :thumright:

----------


## Siva

Lakkoooooooooo :Thumbup1:

----------


## Aromal

office baathroom il irunnano interview eduthe

----------


## Rohith

mutthe muthe kannada muthe....
lakkooran enna b'lore muthe.. :Clap:

----------


## Warlord

thanks lakkooran.......

----------


## rozzes

thnxxxxx lakkoooooooo!

----------


## Frankenstein

Thanks Lakku anna....

----------


## Shankarannan

thanks lakkorji

----------


## Merit

Thanks Lakkoo!! Kalakki,,,

----------


## Shivettan

lakkooran rocks....

----------


## xyz

adipoli... lakkoo.. superb... chakkochan nannayi prathikarichu!!

----------


## nryn

Thanks Lakkoorane...

----------


## Saathan

chila sthalathu cut aya polle?

----------


## MALABARI

lakoooorraan polannu thallliiiiiiiiiii  :cheers:

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

kidu lakkkooo... kidu

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Super interview.. Exclusives'de iyyer kali aano :)

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

thanks lakkooran.. :Rockon:  :Rockon: 
 :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## kallan pavithran

thanks lakkurjiiii

----------


## Rambo

thanks lakkooran.. superb..

----------


## Rayamanikyam

THnx Lakkoorji.............

----------


## kcsugeesh

*Thanks its superb*

----------


## Sameer

Thanks Lakku..!!

----------


## nasrani

lakku annan rockz..............

----------


## asuyalu

thanks lakkooran  :Clap:

----------


## ITV

Thanks a lot Lakkooran

----------


## wayanadan

*taxxxxxxxxx lakkooranjiiiiiiii*

----------


## ClubAns

*Thanks Lakkoran.............*  :Yeye:   :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## Rachu

Thanx Lakkooran.... Great effort

----------


## AJAY

*thanks lakkoor....*ini kelkattey....

----------


## guru

thankz manakkooraan........ :santa:

----------


## abcdmachan

*Lakku annan adichu polichu.....*

----------


## Saathan

100 views....

----------


## mahvid123

thanks lakkooran...you simply rocks...........

----------


## gtcdon

*thanks lakkooran....good interview...*

----------


## Lakkooran

> thanks lakkooran





> lakku annan again rockss ...thaanks lakkuuuu annnaa ...!





> lakkooran FK yude tharam
> 
> thanks...............





> thankssssssssssssssss





> thanks a lak..





> thanks lakkooran..  nice..





> *thanks bhai.......*





> Thanks lakkoo bhai..Muzhuvan kettu..good one..Chackochan nannaayi samsarichu





> Lakkoooooooooo





> mutthe muthe kannada muthe....
> lakkooran enna b'lore muthe..





> thanks lakkooran.......





> thnxxxxx lakkoooooooo!





> Thanks Lakku anna....





> thanks lakkorji





> Thanks Lakkoo!! Kalakki,,,





> adipoli... lakkoo.. superb... chakkochan nannayi prathikarichu!!





> lakoooorraan polannu thallliiiiiiiiiii





> kidu lakkkooo... kidu





> thanks lakkooran..





> thanks lakkurjiiii





> thanks lakkooran.. superb..





> THnx Lakkoorji.............





> *Thanks its superb*





> Thanks Lakku..!!





> lakku annan rockz..............





> Thanks a lot Lakkooran





> thanks lakkooran





> *taxxxxxxxxx lakkooranjiiiiiiii*





> *Thanks Lakkoran.............*





> *thanks lakkoor....*ini kelkattey....





> thankz manakkooraan........





> *Lakku annan adichu polichu.....*





> thanks lakkooran...you simply rocks...........





> *thanks lakkooran....good interview...*


Welcome All:cheers1: :Cheers1:  :Cheers1:

----------


## Lakkooran

> Thanx Lakkooran.... Great effort


Thanks Rachu :cheese:  :cheese:  :cheese:  :cheese:

----------


## Saaradhi

thanks lakkooran..........................

athenthaa rachunu maathram separate??????????????????????  :Nea: 

nice interview.. chackochanodu enthelum koodi chodhikendaarinno.. pulli busy aayirunno???

----------


## Giggs

Thanks Lakkooran  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Lakkooran

> thanks lakkooran..........................
> 
> athenthaa rachunu maathram separate?????????????????????? 
> 
> nice interview.. chackochanodu enthelum koodi chodhikendaarinno.. pulli busy aayirunno???


Welcome Saradhi. Ithrem chodicha matheennu vechu :Cool: 




> Thanks Lakkooran


Welcome Machan :joker:

----------


## Samachayan

*thanx lakkooraan

*

----------


## hkr

> lakoooorraan polannu thallliiiiiiiiiii


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## hkr

> thanks lakkooran..........................
> 
> athenthaa rachunu maathram separate?????????????????????? 
> 
> nice interview.. chackochanodu enthelum koodi chodhikendaarinno.. pulli busy aayirunno???


 :Whistling: Chackochan busy allarunnu...but lakkooran chettande bathroom il aaro vannu mutti...

----------


## Lakkooran

> *thanx lakkooraan
> 
> *


Thanks anna




> Chackochan busy allarunnu...but lakkooran chettande bathroom il aaro vannu mutti...



anno dont do dont do..  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Munaf ikka

thankz lakkoorjee......

----------


## Usthad

Thanks lakkooran

----------


## Lakkooran

> thankz lakkoorjee......





> Thanks lakkooran


Welcome Usthad an Munaf :Yes2:

----------


## MALABARI

> Welcome Usthad an Munaf


 lakooo annaa,,ningalkku ente oru interview eduthoode..njaan free aanu

----------


## Lakkooran

> lakooo annaa,,ningalkku ente oru interview eduthoode..njaan free aanu


Namaskkaram Mr Hakku... :Biggrin:

----------


## MALABARI

> Namaskkaram Mr Hakku...


 namaskarm..parayu..

----------


## John Raj

> lakooo annaa,,ningalkku ente oru interview eduthoode..njaan free aanu





> Namaskkaram Mr Hakku...





> namaskarm..parayu..


Lakku:Thaankalkku eettavum ishtapetta word???

Hak: Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr   :Ennekollu:

----------


## MALABARI

> Lakku:Thaankalkku eettavum ishtapetta word???
> 
> Hak: Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


  :Hahaaa:  celebrettiyude interview interupt cheyyunnavrkku neela kard undu adminte vaka.be ready..

----------


## John Raj

> celebrettiyude interview interupt cheyyunnavrkku neela kard undu adminte vaka.be ready..


1 week Ban aavum... :Hahaaa:

----------


## MALABARI

> 1 week Ban aavum...


 ninakku bann venamenkil njaan ippo vangichu tharaam..ninte avathar forum rulesinu ethiraanu..chakochan lavalude mate sthalam pidichondulla avathar..

----------


## kurupchettan

idhehathinte interviews ellam nannayittundu

ee interviews aanu enne ividuthekku akarshichathu

ee shabdathinte udama journalist ano

----------


## MALABARI

> idhehathinte interviews ellam nannayittundu
> 
> ee interviews aanu enne ividuthekku akarshichathu
> 
> ee shabdathinte udama journalist ano


welcome to fk..kolam kandittu neutral anennu thonnunnu..polannu thalllleeeeeenn

----------


## asish

> idhehathinte interviews ellam nannayittundu
> 
> ee interviews aanu enne ividuthekku akarshichathu
> 
> ee shabdathinte udama journalist ano


kunjachananno...........  :Confused1:

----------


## Lakkooran

> idhehathinte interviews ellam nannayittundu
> 
> ee interviews aanu enne ividuthekku akarshichathu
> 
> ee shabdathinte udama journalist ano


 :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## Rohith

> 


swayam pukalthaan fakine irakunnu..mlechan

----------


## hkr

> swayam pukalthaan fakine irakunnu..mlechan


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## arvinkwt

thanks dear

----------


## arvinkwt

thanks dear

----------


## drishyan

thnx............

----------

